# Looking for some music to listen to



## Proxee (Apr 6, 2012)

So, I like classical music but specifically stuff like Tocatta and Fugue in D minor and Requiem. Can you guys suggest anything that sounds like that?


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

all of bachs fugues. that is all.


specifically, try both his gminor fugues (little and great) and all the contrapunctus'


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Probably Stockhausen or something, specifically the helicopter string quartet


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Proxee said:


> So, I like classical music but specifically stuff like Tocatta and Fugue in D minor and Requiem. Can you guys suggest anything that sounds like that?


Who's requiem are you referring to?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Try the Brandenburg concertos. They are a delight.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

violadude said:


> Who's requiem are you referring to?


I presumed Clint Mansell's.


----------



## Proxee (Apr 6, 2012)

o sorry Mozart Requiem o:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

If that's the case Argus, I recommend him MOGWAI YOUNG TEAM.

Edit: Sadly it appears not to be. In this case, I recommend you Adagio.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> If that's the case Argus, I recommend him MOGWAI YOUNG TEAM.
> 
> Edit: Sadly it appears not to be. In this case, I recommend you Adagio.


:lol: and I recommend him allegro


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> If that's the case Argus, I recommend him MOGWAI YOUNG TEAM.
> 
> Edit: Sadly it appears not to be. In this case, I recommend you Adagio.


I've got that album. I think I listened to it twice. I've also got Happy Songs for Happy People with the cool shiny cover.That means I have more Mogwai albums than Sun Ra albums. Follies of youth.


----------



## Proxee (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the Suggestions this is exactly what I've been looking for!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Well then Argus! I have every Mogwai album, EP, single, etc. Saw them live. One of the greatest experiences of life  Having said that, I have a massive Sun Ra collection. Having said that, there is a video of John Lennon's son and his girlfriend was insulting Sun Ra and acting like he's a gimmick. I guarantee she's only heard one Sun Ra album and that one album was not "Jazz in Silhouette", one of the greatest albums ever. If you didn't know, Mogwai and Kronos Quartet collaborated with Clint Mansell on his "The Fountain" soundtrack.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> Well then Argus! I have every Mogwai album, EP, single, etc. Saw them live. One of the greatest experiences of life  Having said that, I have a massive Sun Ra collection. Having said that, there is a video of John Lennon's son and his girlfriend was insulting Sun Ra and acting like he's a gimmick. I guarantee she's only heard one Sun Ra album and that one album was not "Jazz in Silhouette", one of the greatest albums ever. If you didn't know, Mogwai and Kronos Quartet collaborated with Clint Mansell on his "The Fountain" soundtrack.


I've only got Heliocentric Worlds Vol 1, but his late 70's albums (Sleeping Beauty, Lanquidity, Disco 3000) are all excellent. I'd recommend them to Proxee.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I have the happy songs for happy people one with the cool shiny cover that Argus mentioned, but nothing of theirs besides that.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Argus, if I make it my mission to take up your request in the Obscure Music Thread, you must also take on my bidding and go listen to Jazz in Silhouette. 

Also, I'm curious to if everything we suggested was what the OP was "exactly looking for".


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Argus, if I make it my mission to take up your request in the Obscure Music Thread, you must also take on my bidding and go listen to Jazz in Silhouette.
> 
> Also, I'm curious to if everything we suggested was what the OP was "exactly looking for".


Yes especially the helicopter "concerto" lol


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Aha, I realised I typed concerto the second time I entered the thread. D'oh! Had to make a quick edit  

This thread has turned more into a recommend Sun Ra thread than anything.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Aha, I realised I typed concerto the second time I entered the thread. D'oh! Had to make a quick edit


However, a concerto for a helicopter would be rather interesting.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I certainly agree with that. You are the composer, are you not? I think you have some work on your hands. I officially commission this work to be created by one violadude.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

Igneous01 said:


> all of bachs fugues. that is all.
> 
> specifically, try both his gminor fugues (little and great) and all the contrapunctus'


The versions I settled on I like a lot:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I certainly agree with that. You are the composer, are you not? I think you have some work on your hands. I officially commission this work to be created by one violadude.


Oh Jeez. Now I need to learn how to notate for a helicopter 

I suppose I could just make up my own notation. It would be rather hard to get the helicopter on stage in front of the orchestra though, where the soloist usually is. Then there is the problem of positioning it so that it's choppers don't slice off anyone's head during the performance....


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

This is why I only trust this project to you.


----------

